# Final install for my Equinox



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Basically this thread is going to show my final install in my Equinox as it will be paid off in February. I want to have it installed in a way where absolutely nothing will be installed in the rear of the vehicle. All front stage will be installed on the dash and I will also have rear speakers in the doors just incase the new owner has passengers. 

I usually start all my installs by making a list of what I will need and also some sketches so that I have a idea visually. My dash is a little over 57" across so I will be maximising that to it's fullest potential be using a lot of PVC piping. I want the install to look stealth, but also stand out in a unique way. No speaker will be over 4" on the dash (including subwoofers).

Amps will be installed under the front driver and passenger seats. They will be attached to the actual mount of the seat so that when the seats are adjusted foward and backwards the amps will not be visable.

Headunit will be a single din, but will require bluetooth as a minimum feature.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

sub'd


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Subd I have equinox that I hope to start soon! Like this week! 2013 Ltz


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

How you get amps under seat? Mine is full


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> How you get amps under seat? Mine is full


What year do you have?

On mine there is plenty of room under the both seats...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

2013 Ltz I thank the heated seats hog room.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Now this should be interesting. Tuned in for more!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i need to start running the power wire hopefully tomorrow as some wire showed up today and then on to the amps thats my biggest problem keeping spare tire and cramming three zapco dc amps in not easy. at least not for me.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

what gear you using? i am keeping my factory head i like it. and there's no one that makes a kit .


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sub'd for an interesting idea.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

sub'd....have 2010 Terrain and want to see what you do...


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

For all you Nox and Terrain boyz... Don't bother buying any special modules for adding amplifiers. The head units have balanced outputs for FL, FR, RR, RL. I measured a very clean 8V on my o'scope. The outputs are seemingly flat from 20-20k, as far as I can tell. I currently have the FL, FR outputs feeding a RF360.3. I have a full install going as well. I will probably post my own build thread later on.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Really you got from behind the head? I was gonna get signal from factory pioneer amp .


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I get wire diagram from ya ? I only need the fronts!


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

I did not pull the head, I cut at the input to the amplifier. There is a decent amount of space to work with in that area under the dash. I originally tried using the factory amp outputs. As I figured, the noise floor was unacceptable so I set out determined to find an analog output. Sure enough they are there. Attached you will find wiring diagrams for the audio system. These diagrams are from a 2010, as I was informed. Ultimateherts, not trying to jack your thread, just thought the information may be useful.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet man I just got those to day !! These will great being how there's not much info or products for this vehicle !


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just as an update , I now have (8) Aura NS3's + some Tang Band 3" passive radiators + a pair of Aura NS tweeters. I am adding voice activation to the car pc and will be adding a Smartphone security with remote start. Pics to come soon. Oh and SRS technology for all (8) channels. And I am considering adding a 15" subwoofer in the rear tire well. So all and all (9) channels of audio!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Finally some pics of these cars ! I'll post mine soon once I get back on it ! This looks like fun keep going !


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Amps should be arriving today... Then I can finally start sheesh

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet! I got three zapco amps in rear by spare tire ! All fit with spare


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I have an 05 base equinox that is in desperate need of a better stereo system
.


----------



## eemichael83 (May 13, 2014)

optimaprime said:


> Sweet! I got three zapco amps in rear by spare tire ! All fit with spare


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I have them mocked up the final placement hasn't happened . I pulled them out for paint


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Amps did not come as they were pushed back to May 27th :<


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Poop let me get my Mach up pics up before I make a lier of my self .


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Trying figure out how post pics from my ipad


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hooray for amps...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Nureality. Curious how they work for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

teldzc1 said:


> Oh Nureality. Curious how they work for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I will find out soon enough bearing any other delays!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Spreading started ordering fo the smartstart as well

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool cool man


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so I will explain the good and the bad parts about the amps.

The Bad part is that the input voltage has to be very low otherwise the amp clips rather fast according to the CAR STEREO review. 

The good part is that these amps are a perfect match for CarPCs because they normally have a low voltage output!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where they going ?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> Where they going ?


My goal is mount two under each seat (driver and passenger) with the ability to slide each rack out for adjustments.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

just got back from home depot... the stock a pillars look well blah, so with the help of some PVC I hope to transform them into something spectacular!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

[QUOTE







[/URL][/IMG][/QUOTE]







[/URL][/IMG]

Figured it out!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so dash is taken apart... I might need to get a smaller size pipe.




























Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Made some progress today. Not all was lost although a lot was!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so as an update I just received my Directed DBALL2 so I can add the Smartstart later on. Next is either installing that or attempting the dash. The only problem is I have a history of measuring wrong. I never claimed to be a handyman!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

A little headway on the dash...










I figured I would add one 3" and one passive radiator to the pic above.










Oh I don't know, let's say have the 3" firing in opposite directions!



Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

The problem is the mounting in the corners. Least on the other near the center I can run a longer pvc section and attach it below.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

For your DBALL2, do you have the flashing tool? You'll need to update the firmware before you install it. Otherwise it will probably not work and you'll get frustrated with it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Did you make new a-pillars? Hard to tell what is going on there from the pics.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airforceyooper said:


> For your DBALL2, do you have the flashing tool? You'll need to update the firmware before you install it. Otherwise it will probably not work and you'll get frustrated with it.


No the place I bought it from flashed it for me already.


edouble101 said:


> Did you make new a-pillars? Hard to tell what is going on there from the pics.


I'm back in forth about making them. I started then stopped because for the cost and time I could just by another stock pair. However, I really do not like the stock one's so the newer one's (if made) will be more rounded/curved instead of the typical flat stock look!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I just purchased (2) USB audio interfaces so I will have a total of (12) RCA outputs, with (4) RCA inputs. I was able to save money by bypassing the audio interfaces with mic inputs, so I will either buy some USB boundary mics or use USB adapters as they carry phantom power in them.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I received one of the two audio interface es today. I must say it is very well built and came with a nice leather case:




























Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

In my neck of the woods it has been impossible to do any work on my car. Today was my day off from work and it was in the 80's with humidity around 85%!!! God I hope the humidity lowers soon ...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It's very high here to . Makings playing with super sucky


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so I did some more work today... Hot as a birch though with temps in the 90's and dew points in the mid to upper 70's!!! 

Apillar with dash enclosures:










So I used a heat gun so that I could shape the pvc for the Apillar.










As you can see placement wise to me that is ideal. The challenge comes when I have to put the dashboard back together!










It still looks kind of ghetto from outside the car, but hopefully that will change once it all is finished.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

One more pic:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

thats really cool man ! wish your equinox was an 2010 or newer so we had the same work platform.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dash driver's side:


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Subwoofer baffle for free air. D'oh l brackets just a hair too small. My theory is a subwoofer is only needed for low end effect ( 25 - 50hz). I will not need high spl just something to compliment the Aura ns3's. The subwoofer will be 15" none the less.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

damn 15 !!! whats the sub?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the Hivi leftover from my last install. Just without the enclosure.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

optimaprime said:


> thats really cool man ! wish your equinox was an 2010 or newer so we had the same work platform.


I agree, when I first saw this thread a while ago I got excited because I had just gotten rid of my wife's '11 equinox and wanted to see what I could have done.

None the less, great install. I'll still watch it to see how everything pans out.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

See the problem with new cars and diy is confidence. On one hand you like diy as a hobby. On the other hand we are not professional so we don't want to f up the new vehicles!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> See the problem with new cars and diy is confidence. On one hand you like diy as a hobby. On the other hand we are not professional so we don't want to f up the new vehicles!


Yes perfectly said ! And my wife would also agree .


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

TEST FIT










THEN WE ADD THE DASH MAT


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Painted front of subwoofer baffle this evening:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet keep going man!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Amp rack for front speakers which will slide right along the front of the rear seat.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where did you find those amps ?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I got them off ebay. I just sold an extra one I had to another member on here. I would not recommend the seller at all as the sale was a major pita. The shipping costs were outrageous and when I summited my best offer the seller kept countering with the ridiculous shipping costs saying if I accepted he would adjust the shipping. Finally the seller lowered the overall cost to where with shipping the total cost was right. Just a pain though very shady seller. I messaged the seller after about another amp I was eyeing and I was told by the seller that they cannot adjust the shipping any more. They told me the shipping costs were accurate which was total BS. We on this forum ship stuff all the time so when the shipping exceeds the cost of the amps by double I get very pissed off.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> I got them off ebay. I just sold an extra one I had to another member on here. I would not recommend the seller at all as the sale was a major pita. The shipping costs were outrageous and when I summited my best offer the seller kept countering with the ridiculous shipping costs saying if I accepted he would adjust the shipping. Finally the seller lowered the overall cost to where with shipping the total cost was right. Just a pain though very shady seller. I messaged the seller after about another amp I was eyeing and I was told by the seller that they cannot adjust the shipping any more. They told me the shipping costs were accurate which was total BS. We on this forum ship stuff all the time so when the shipping exceeds the cost of the amps by double I get very pissed off.


Holly **** sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well had a vacation this week. Although went nowhere, but made some progress on the Equinox.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Been a while a lot has changed... Blown head gasket. I am leasing my next car so I am going to be selling this Equinox. However, audio upgrades will be the same with a few location and product changes.

1. Carpc sold and is now a Windows 8 tablet.

2. Audio interface changed to a Focusrite itrack solo.

3. Planars are now upper door mounted.

Here are some pics of what I accomplished today. Note that the overall dimensions of the planars are 7"!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so tablet is mounted in the dash kit. Never I repeat never throw anything out car audio related. By all means hoard yes hoard all you can! I figured out over the years I have respent almost $5k in stuff I thought I would no longer need. Anywho here are some pics. I took a free paint stirer from home depot and trimmed it down to size screwed it in and whola :


----------

